# Chavacano: un penca de saging



## cevichemd

Hello Forum, 

This question is not in relation to the topic, but I was wondering if you could help me figure this out: the expression "un penca de saging" comes from Chavacano. I understand "saging" is banana, but I'm not sure what "penca" is. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## 082486

I really want to help you...
But it's all I got...I don't speak Chavacano...Sorry... 

I got "un" from webster.com and "penca" here in WordReference. 

2un , una article _mpl_ *unos* 
*Translation of UN*
1 *:* a, an 
2 *unos* _or_ *unas* _plural_ *:* some, a few <hace unas semanas *:* a few weeks ago> 
3 *unos* _or_ *unas* _plural_ *:* about, approximately <unos veinte años antes *:* about twenty years before> 
　
penca 1 adjetivo invariable 
(Chi fam) ‹cosa› crappy (sl);
‹situación› lousy (colloq);
‹persona› ugly 

penca 2 sustantivo femenino
(de hoja) main rib
(del nopal) stalk 
(Méx) (de bananas) bunch 

For me it seems "un penca de saging" means *a bunch of bananas* (not sure though)
For those who know, please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Scherle

un = one 
penca = bunch
de = of [I suppose  ]
saging = banana


----------



## 082486

I have a friend who speaks Chavacano...
She's from Zamboanga...

She said *un penca de saging* means "isang piling ng saging" in Tagalog...


----------



## yunikay

Me !! I speak chavacano actually I'm from Zamboanga City

leigh1802 you're right, well explained 

you can ask me for translation if you want to just message me


----------



## Scherle

Thank you.  Is my translation with "de" correct though? I am not really sure. I understand a little Spanish but I believe it is far more different from Chavacano.


----------



## yunikay

leigh1802 said:


> Thank you.  Is my translation with "de" correct though? I am not really sure. I understand a little Spanish but I believe it is far more different from Chavacano.



Yeahp different very different , but the term or word "un penca de saging" is a chavacano word not spanish

Chavacano is a brocken spanish actually, chavacano is really different from spanish although some of the words really the same as spanish but it's not the same.

The history is the spanish came here in zamboanga city, actually they built PORT PILLAR here and PORT PILLAR is the land mark of zamboanga city, I'm sorrry for my poor english.


----------



## Acer_Cyle

cevichemd said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> This question is not in relation to the topic, but I was wondering if you could help me figure this out: the expression "un penca de saging" comes from Chavacano. I understand "saging" is banana, but I'm not sure what "penca" is. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance!


 
There are _*six dialects*_ in Chavacano Language and as follows: Caviteñ, Ternateño, Ermiteño (Extinct), Cotabateño, Zamboangueño and Castellano Abakay.

What am I? Well, I'm a native Zamboangueño speaker.

The correct sentence with its corect spelling would be as follows:

Un peñca de saguiñ. = A bundle/bunch of banana.

Lastly, Chavacano is not a broken Spanish because it was never Spanish. But rather than, Chavacano language is a full-fledge creole language having its own indentity and distinct from any other romance languages.


----------



## 082486

Acer_Cyle said:


> there SIX DIALECTS in Chavacano Language and as follows: Caviteñ, Ternateño, Ermiteño (Extinct), Cotabateño, Zamboangueño and Castellano Abakay.


 

wow, I'm amazed...


----------



## mataripis

i read the comments below and i agree that "penca" could be "piling" in Tagalog.  if traslated in straight tagalog = isang piling ng saging!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

yunikay said:


> Chavacano is a *brocken spanish* actually, chavacano is really different from spanish although some of the words really the same as spanish but it's not the same.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's *Creole, *means its a _derivative _and NOT broken. Lets try to avoid using _broken_ as it is not the best term to use. It distorts the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Acer_Cyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct sentence with it's corect spelling would be as follows:
> 
> *Un peñca de saguiñ.* = A bundle/bunch of banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure about this spelling cyle as it will change the pronouncation. Is that *ñ? *Any reference to this spelling? *Penca* is actually used in México.
> 
> *Un peñca de saguiñ = *Un pe -enye ka de sa-gi-enye  (hard to pronounce )
> 
> I think its just plain
> *Un Penca de Saguing =* Un pen-ka de sa-ging **
> 
> 
> *Penca = bunch /sustantivo *
> (of flowers) ramo m, bonche m (Méx);(small) ramillete m;
> (of bananas) racimo m, *penca f (Méx),* cacho m ;
> (of grapes) racimo m;
> (of keys) manojo m
> (group) grupo m;
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. Gracias
Click to expand...


----------



## Acer_Cyle

Goddess Mystyxx said:


> yunikay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavacano is a *brocken spanish* actually, chavacano is really different from spanish although some of the words really the same as spanish but it's not the same.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's *Creole, *means its a _derivative _and NOT broken. Lets try to avoid using _broken_ as it is not the best term to use. It distorts the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure about this spelling cyle as it will change the pronouncation. Is that *ñ? *Any reference to this spelling? *Penca* is actually used in México.
> 
> *Un peñca de saguiñ = *Un pe -enye ka de sa-gi-enye  (hard to pronounce )
> 
> I think its just plain
> *Un Penca de Saguing =* Un pen-ka de sa-ging **
> 
> I'm a native Zamboangueño speaker, who me myself had further studied my own language.
> 
> Peñca /peng/ka/ adjective.
> Saguiñ n. /Sah/Ghing/
> Un Peñca de Saguiñ
> and this is one of the unique feature in Zamboangueño Orthography, Pronounciation, Grammar, et.al...;-)
> although it has it's root word but among Zamboangueño Accent and Pronounciation, it changes.
> like for example:
> in Rural Barrios of Zamboanga City, they have different pronunciation, accent and used or words or expresssion. as follows
> 
> Corazon /Koh/ra/ton/ -heart
> Pescao /peh/kaw/ -Fish
> Como Su Gracia? -What is your name?
> Donde man usted estaba? as in /doh/n/de   /man/   /uh/teh/   /eh/tah/ba/?
> 
> while in Urban Barrios of Zamboanga City, they also have different Pronunciation, ACcent, used of words or expression. as follows:
> Corazon /Koh/Ra/Zon/
> Pescao /pes/kaw/
> Cosa es tu nombre? or cosa de tu nombre? or Cosa tu nombre?
> Donde man usted estabA? as in /don/de/ or /on/deh/  /man/  /us/te/  /es/tah/ba/?
> 
> please see the difference!;-)
> 
> moreover, the accent of the Rural Barrios Zamboangueño Speakers of Zamboanga City has similiarity with te Mexican Spanish Accent.
> as they said "Corto Lengua" when they spoke or speak. and sometimes when you hear them talking as if there's a "sietes Montes" in between them.
> in contrary, the Rural Barrios Native Zamboangueño Speakers, speaks the correct form of Zamboangueño Chavacano Language.
> 
> 
> *Penca = bunch /sustantivo *
> (of flowers) ramo m, bonche m (Méx);(small) ramillete m;
> (of bananas) racimo m, *penca f (Méx),* cacho m ;
> (of grapes) racimo m;
> (of keys) manojo m
> (group) grupo m;
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. Gracias
Click to expand...


----------



## Corrientedelrio

cevichemd said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> This question is not in relation to the topic, but I was wondering if you could help me figure this out: the expression "un penca de saging" comes from Chavacano. I understand "saging" is banana, but I'm not sure what "penca" is. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance!



It should be un penca de saguing. A penca consist of more than a handful individual bananas which is cut off from a racimo [more colloquially pronounced nowadays as recimo]. A racimo consists, at the very minimum, of about five pencas. This would be a small variety, the very best the world can offer, called saguing mundo. This mundo outbids saguing sâbá. Though paling in comparison to both mundo and sâbá, the biggest frying- variety Gardava is the most common of them all.

Conviene se escribí como un penca de saguing. El penca tiene como saís o más saguing y el racimo como cinco penca a lo menos. Esté el diutay variedad como el saguing mundo - el de con todo sabroso del mundo. Más sabroso pá esté con el sâbá. Siendo el variedad más grande de todo el maga saguing ta puede frí, el gardava amó el más común.


----------

